
California grid data is live – solar developers take note - Osiris30
https://pv-magazine-usa.com/2019/01/07/california-power-grid-data-is-live-solar-developers-take-note/
======
westurner
> _It looks like California is at least two generations of technology ahead of
> other states. Let’s hope the rest of us catch up, so that we have a grid
> that can make an asset out of every building, every battery, and every solar
> system._

+1. Are there any other states with similar grid data available for
optimization; or any plans to require or voluntarily offer such a useful
capability?

